# The old dog can still do it.



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Go Daisy!! What a great day you both had and yet, perhaps not such an old dog


----------



## grrrick (Sep 10, 2009)

Thank you for sharing such a great story. With my own Ruby at the bridge for 3 months now, I find myself remembering the days when she seemed to do the unthinkable in the field, not only making me proud but also being so proud of herself. 

Great job Daisy!

And good luck with the pups!!!


----------



## Klamath Gold (Dec 26, 2008)

grrrick said:


> Thank you for sharing such a great story. With my own Ruby at the bridge for 3 months now, I find myself remembering the days when she seemed to do the unthinkable in the field, not only making me proud but also being so proud of herself.


I am incredibly sorry for the loss of Ruby. The photos are beautiful. I hope there are a mountain of memories.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Sounds like an eventfull adventure. Good luck with the puppies and drive carefully when picking up your precious cargo.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I love the stories of them doing what they were bred to do. Thanks for sharing, and congrats on the puppies.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Loved the story of Daisy still having the right stuff. I'm sure you both will remember that special day forever. Hard to keep a good dog down.


----------



## Klamath Gold (Dec 26, 2008)

HI Jacking my own thread.
Could not help but think of Dutchess and her last retrieve. Dutchess was my first gun dog. The first one that was truly my own.

Her last retrieve was on a tiny mountain river that meandered through meadows and lodgepole pine. The story could not have played out in a prettier spot. I shot a drake mallard and it fell into the slow moving river. The mallard had enough life in it to swim underneath a cut bank. Dutchy would work back and forth looking for the duck using her eyes and nose. Not finding it, eventually she stuck her head underwater and went after the duck. Meanwhile the duck came out and just sat there. When Dutchess re-emerged, she saw the duck and went after it. Again the duck went under the cut bank. This whole scenario repeated itself several times before Dutchess finally won and came back with my prize. The prize now is in the memory.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Wonderful post...always enjoy your adventures....
Best of luck and good health with the pups!


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

How 'bout some pictures of her _highness_, Randall? 

EvanG


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

What a wonderful telling of a great day for you and Daisy! You must be a writer in some capacity...if not, you should be. Good luck with the litters. I'd love to be knee deep in puppies over the upcoming Holidays. What fun THAT would be!


----------



## Klamath Gold (Dec 26, 2008)

paula bedard said:


> What a wonderful telling of a great day for you and Daisy! You must be a writer in some capacity...if not, you should be.


Very kind, Thank you.

No, I am not a writer, just a dumb cop. I squeaked through my college writing classes with C's. However that last professor was one for the memory as she was quite tough. I could not please that woman! The final exam was a disaster and I was certain I would get to see her again for another semester. How relieved I was to find a "C" on the report card!


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

Randall,

As you're in the region, you may possibly have heard about my nephew in Montana. He was a young State Trooper who was killed last year in a head-on collision. We had officers from all over the country who came as representatives of thier respective states to attend his funeral.

As a former Paramedic, I have very strong feeings for any law enforcement officers, and fully support them in their work. It's good to know you're a cop!

EvanG


----------



## Klamath Gold (Dec 26, 2008)

Evan,
A PM to you.

Publicly... I am quite sorry for the loss of your nephew. Many condolences to you and your family. Your family lost a son and a nephew. The world lost a quiet hero.

Hand


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

I thought of this thread while reading this online article from Chris Robinson from the Canine Chronicle--

http://www.onlinedigitalpubs.com/display_article.php?id=260444

I love the ol' ones!


----------



## Klamath Gold (Dec 26, 2008)

That was a very nice link.
More memories are flooding back.
Thanking the good Lord for these beautiful and talented animals. 
Golden is not in the coat, but in the heart.
Hand


----------

